# Are you studying yet?



## FusionWhite (Feb 17, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone is taking the FE in April 2007? If so feel free to post questions in this thread. I took it last October and passed. I was a major spaz about the whole thing and studied studied studied my ass off so I can probably answer most questions about the exam (with in the rules of course).


----------



## Natee (Feb 18, 2007)

WOw congrats to you. How much are the test and Lindeburg's FERM similar, and how much does the concepts from the RM reflect the actual afternoon general?


----------



## FusionWhite (Feb 19, 2007)

Natee said:


> WOw congrats to you. How much are the test and Lindeburg's FERM similar, and how much does the concepts from the RM reflect the actual afternoon general?


The FERM nails the morning session PERFECTLY. If you can work the FERM there is no reason you shouldnt get every single morning session problem correct. Honestly I have yet to find a resource which hits the afternoon session as well. If study the FERM you should be OK for the afternoon session. However there were probably 10 problems on the FE which werent even mentioned in the FERM. Dont let this freak you out because they were all things which were found in the reference manual. Send me a PM if you have any more questions about the afternoon material.


----------



## NobleAlpha (Feb 22, 2007)

FusionWhite said:


> The FERM nails the morning session PERFECTLY. If you can work the FERM there is no reason you shouldnt get every single morning session problem correct. Honestly I have yet to find a resource which hits the afternoon session as well. If study the FERM you should be OK for the afternoon session. However there were probably 10 problems on the FE which werent even mentioned in the FERM. Dont let this freak you out because they were all things which were found in the reference manual. Send me a PM if you have any more questions about the afternoon material.


Is it safe to say that the afternoon Exam chosen was the General Exam?


----------



## FusionWhite (Feb 23, 2007)

NobleAlpha said:


> Is it safe to say that the afternoon Exam chosen was the General Exam?


Yes I took the general afternoon. After reviewing the Chemical afternoon session I thought it would be easier to just continue to study the material for the morning session then switch gears and study ChE stuff.


----------



## Mahendra (Feb 23, 2007)

I took the FE last October too. I used 1st Ed of the FERM. I tend to disagree a little bit, the FERM was an over kill for the morning section. Which is a good thing, as you said, if you nail the FERM, you nailed the morning section. But my major problem with the FERM was giving you sample problems that took way longer than 4 mins to solve, even if you knew what you are doing!

I took the general afternoon one too. It was quite different than the morning one, that one was a real Engineering exam, it was tough.

Regarding other books, I borrowed the Kaplan one to look it over and it was awful. It was full of mistakes and took no effort to explain anything.


----------



## NobleAlpha (Feb 24, 2007)

Mahendra said:


> I took the FE last October too. I used 1st Ed of the FERM. I tend to disagree a little bit, the FERM was an over kill for the morning section. Which is a good thing, as you said, if you nail the FERM, you nailed the morning section. But my major problem with the FERM was giving you sample problems that took way longer than 4 mins to solve, even if you knew what you are doing!
> I took the general afternoon one too. It was quite different than the morning one, that one was a real Engineering exam, it was tough.
> 
> Regarding other books, I borrowed the Kaplan one to look it over and it was awful. It was full of mistakes and took no effort to explain anything.


In hindsight, what study material prepares better to address the afternoon, especially with biology included?


----------



## schumia (Feb 26, 2007)

NobleAlpha said:


> In hindsight, what study material prepares better to address the afternoon, especially with biology included?




Hi all,

NobleAlpha mentioned about the "biology" section of the exam. I just checked the topic syllabus again from NCEES, biology is not covered in the "General" section of the morning and the afternoon exam so I entirely skipped out on that part.

I just want to make sure that Biology for sure isn't there for the April '07 general exam?

Jeff


----------



## Mahendra (Feb 26, 2007)

NobleAlpha said:


> In hindsight, what study material prepares better to address the afternoon, especially with biology included?



To be honest, nothing really I saw prepares you for the afternoon one (especially the general section). This does not mean that it is impossible, it just means you will have to really think on some of those afternoon ones. My advice, it to do your best at the morning exam. If you do that, you are 3 quarters of the way there. The morning exam (total points) is 50% of the exam, and you will need 50% to pass. So if you are very confident in the morning exam and get 90% correct (thats 90% of 120 points = 108 correct points) all you need is 12 more points (or 6 correct answers) to pass. Please note this is assuming the pass remains at 50%.

Regarding the biolody, if you do the math on the total % of questions from each topic, you will note that the biology is a very small percentage of the exam (less than 5%). I did not bother with it and I think focusing on something that accounts for a small fraction of the exam would be a waste.

I guess to answer your original question, what I would do different is just study the FERM as much as I can and focus on getting the morning section right. This would give you more confidence on the afternoon section. Other than, I would not do anything different. This was an exam I was happy I did not have to take twice.


----------

